# Hard drive swap



## mcf57 (Oct 19, 2012)

I currently have two roamios and all is working good. If a drive fails, my understanding is it’s an easy swap. The roamio’s firmware/board then preps the new drive as needed.

do the bolt and edge work the same way? Or is it more involved to install a new drive with these newer models?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mcf57 said:


> I currently have two roamios and all is working good. If a drive fails, my understanding is it's an easy swap. The roamio's firmware/board then preps the new drive as needed.
> 
> do the bolt and edge work the same way? Or is it more involved to install a new drive with these newer models?


Yes, exactly the same way, however compatible 2.5" drives with high capacity are harder to find.


----------

